# HeartSine samaritan PAD 300P Defibrillator



## zotos (23 April 2007)

plus schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Ersthelfer-Defibrillator ist sicher und einfach zu bedienen. Werden bei einem Menschen die Symptome eines Herzversagens festgestellt werden, zählt jede Minute, um eine rasche Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung einzuleiten. Haben Sie den Ersthelfer-Defibrillator zur Hand, brauchen Sie das Gerät nur einzuschalten, Sie werden mit einfachen Kommandos und Zeichen bis zur Defibrillation begleitet.



Also >hier< könnt ihr das kaufen. 
Zu bestimmten Kunden sollte man nie ohne fahren!


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 April 2007)

hallo,
wozu brauchst so ein ding? rechnung so hoch, pfusch, oder du?


----------



## zotos (23 April 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wozu brauchst so ein ding? rechnung so hoch, pfusch, oder du?



 Ich kenne schon fälle wo der Kunde Herzkammerflimmern bekommt. Wenn die Freigabe für die Prüflinie fehlt und er Kapazitäts Probleme bekommt.

 Man kann es auch gebrauchen wenn man bei einem Zulieferer nach Rabatt frägt.


----------



## crash (23 April 2007)

Das Ding hat militärische Zulassung, kann also auch an der Front eingesetzt werden! 
Werden die auch von der Kasse bezahlt?


----------



## zotos (23 April 2007)

crash schrieb:


> Das Ding hat militärische Zulassung, kann also auch an der Front eingesetzt werden!
> Werden die auch von der Kasse bezahlt?




Das sich hier keine darüber aus lässt das man so ein Teil beim Plus kaufen kann.

 Obwohl in den USA kann man ja auch eine Pumpgun im Wallmarkt kaufen.


----------



## crash (23 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Das sich hier keine darüber aus lässt das man so ein Teil beim Plus kaufen kann.
> 
> Obwohl in den USA kann man ja auch eine Pumpgun im Wallmarkt kaufen.



Was da wohl noch alles kommt vom Discounter nachdem es jetzt schon Autos, Reisen, Flugtickets etc. und jetzt sogar Defis gab??? 
vll ein kompletten OP für zuhause für die kleine Operation zwischendurch
nach dem Motto "Blinddarm-OP selbst gemacht":s18:


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 April 2007)

hallo,
finde ich weiter nicht schlimm, gibt sogar einen verein der defis an markanten stellen wie ubahnhöfen usw aufhängen will, rausnehmen aus der box meneufuhrung folgen, und loß geht es, aber nach der rentnerschwemme eher kontraproduktiv.
hier im baumarkt verkaufen sie auch komplett kits hausinstallation, aber mit meister abnahme, na und in amiland brauchst du gar nicht nachzuweisen das du was gelernt hast.


----------



## TommyG (23 April 2007)

Jou,

Defis vom Discounter...

@ crash:
Kunde/ Front ? wo ist da der Unterschied?

Erweiterter Nutzen des Defis: Wenn der Kund Müll redet und Dich ärgert, dann dürfte das doch nen Argument sein, oder? Ach so, gegen Aufpreis gibts doch bestimmt die guten alten 'Weg vom Tisch'- Handteller....

höhöhö

Real: Ich finde die Dinger gut !! sie könnte so manches Leben mehr reten...


----------



## crash (23 April 2007)

@TommyG:
Mit Front meinte ich auch Kunden hehehe


----------



## zotos (23 April 2007)

Als ich das gelesen habe habe ich mich gefragt wer bei PLUS so ein teil wohl kaufen würde. Ich habe dann gleich an ein älteres Rentner Paar gedacht und wie die arme alte Oma ihren Egon im Wohnzimmer auf dem Perserteppich schockt.


----------



## Werner54 (23 April 2007)

*Wer hat noch keinen?*

Hallo,

1. So ein Defibrillator gehört auf jede Baustelle.
2. Fehlbedienung ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen, aber immer noch besser als gar kein Rettungsversuch.
3. Für nicht private Anwendung eines Defibrillators empfiehlt sich ein Kurzlehrgang.
4. Zur Wartung und zum Batterieaustausch muß das Teil zum Hersteller eingeschickt werden.
5. Nur Mut! Die Dinger eignen sich auch zur Behandlung nach Elektrounfällen.


----------



## Iznogud (9 Mai 2007)

Was nutzt das alles, wenn derjenige der das Gerät kauft keine erste Hilfe berrscht?* GAR NICHTS...!* 

Das geht nämlich leider immer wieder vergessen. Na klar kann ich das Gerät ohne großartige Erklärungen bedienen, dafür ist es ja gebaut.
Wobei es übrigends noch bessere und vor allem zuverlässigere, als eben dieses Plus Gerät gibt. Plus macht es wie Aldi anfangs mit den PCs, erst mal die billig-Dinger anbieten und dann auf den Trichter kommen, dass Kunden doch Qualität und Service haben möchten. 

Bei den meisten Geräten lassen sich die Batterie und die Elektroden übrigens selbst austauschen und eine Wartung ist darüber hinaus auch nicht notwendig.

Wer allerdings erwartet ein Leben zu retten nur mit einem Defi, der hat sich gewaltig getäuscht. Nur wenn eine suffiziente (ausreichend gute) Herzdruckmassage duchgeführt wird UND der Schock möglichst früh abgegeben wird hat der Patient eine Chance zu überleben.

Wer sich allerdings nicht an den Patienten traut, kann sich auch die 1000,- € sparen und davon lieber ein Flachbildfernseher bei Plus kaufen.

Weiß denn jemand in diesem Forum wie eine Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung nach aktuellen Standards erfolgen sollte? Das Gerät wird nämlich nach dem ersten Schock dazu auffordern "Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen" durchzuführen. Dumm wenn man dann nichts machen kann, weil man keine Schulung seit der Führerscheinprüfung besucht hat... manche haben ja noch nicht mal das machen müssen.:???: 

_Fazit: Gut dass man solche Geräte auch inder Öffentlichkeit jetzt besser kennt, aber ohne Erste-Hilfe/Defi-Schulung nutzt der beste Defi nichts._


----------



## zotos (9 Mai 2007)

Iznogud schrieb:


> Was nutzt das alles, wenn derjenige der das Gerät kauft keine erste Hilfe berrscht?* GAR NICHTS...!*
> ...
> Weiß denn jemand in diesem Forum wie eine Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung nach aktuellen Standards erfolgen sollte? Das Gerät wird nämlich nach dem ersten Schock dazu auffordern "Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen" durchzuführen. Dumm wenn man dann nichts machen kann, weil man keine Schulung seit der Führerscheinprüfung besucht hat... manche haben ja noch nicht mal das machen müssen.:???:
> _..._



Hallo und herzlich willkommen im SPS-Forum,
 schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast. 

 Aber bitte beruhige Dich wieder ich bin ja kein Mediziner aber ich habe gehört das man in Folge von Aufregung einen Herzinfarkt und als Komplikation auch Herzkammerflimmern bekommen kann. Und wer weiß ob dann ein Defi-Dinges gerade um die Ecke ist ;o)

 Und auf die Frage: "Weiß denn jemand in diesem Forum wie eine Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung nach aktuellen Standards erfolgen sollte?" würde ich Wetten das es solche Kollegen gibt. In vielen Firmen gibt es Ersthelfer die auch regelmäßig ausgebildet werden. Darüber hinaus werden auch bei der Freiwilligenfeuerwehr solche Kurse durchgeführt und vielleicht (ganz sicher) haben wir hier im Forum Kollegen die bei der Feuerwehr sind.
 Die Riege der Ersthelfer ist keine elitäre Runde... jeder kann das werden.

 Ich glaube auch nicht das einer der Kollegen hier sich so ein Teil beim Plus gekauft hat.


----------



## Iznogud (9 Mai 2007)

Ok, ok,

ich war etwas aufbrausend. Das Thema regt mich halt ordentlich auf, da es so dargestellt wird als könne Großväterchen den Defi kaufen und damit Großmütterchen retten.  

Nur am Rande und zur allgemeinen Information:

Die aktuellen ILCOR 2005 (Zusammenschluß internationaler medizinischer Gremien) empfiehlt für Laienhelfer folgende vorgehensweise beim auffinden einer leblosen Person:

Auf eigene Sicherheit achten
Ansprechbarkeit prüfen
Wenn nicht ansprechbar -> um Hilfe rufen
Atmung prüfen
Wenn keine Atmung vorhanden -> Notruf 112 absetzen
Wiederbelebung starten
30 Herzdruckmassagen und 2 Beatmungen abwechselnd durchführen
Wenn Defibrillator (AED=Automatisierter Externer Defibrillator) verfügbar, Gerät einschalten und den Sprachanweisungen des Gerätes folgen!
Wenn Schock empfohlen (bei vorliegendem Kammerflimmern oder pulsloser Kammertachykardie) bereitet der AED den Schock automatisch vor. Bestimmte Geräte geben den lebensnotwendigen Schock vollautomatisch ab, bei anderen wie dem hier benannten muss der Schock durch drücken der blinkenden Taste ausgelöst werden.
Nach Schockabgabe sofort für zwei Minuten mit Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung fortfahren.
Abwechselnd 30 Herzdruckmassagen und 2 Beatmungen durchführen.
Der AED führt nach zwei Minuten automatisch eine erneute Herzrhythmusanalyse durch. Den Anweisungen folgen und ggf. mit Schritt 8 fortfahren.
Die Herzdruckmassagen sollten mit einer Frequenz von *100/Minute *durchgeführt werden. Sollte man sich vor den Beatmungen ekeln (Erbrochenes, Schweiß usw.), dann nur mit Herzdruckmassagen fortfahren.

Dieser Algorhythmus soll so lange fortgesetzt werden, bis der Rettungsdienst oder entsprechend geschultes Personal eintrifft.

Niemals selbstständig die HLW (Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung) unterbrechen/beenden, nur ein Arzt wird entscheiden ob die Maßnahmen eingestellt werden sollen.

Unter http://www.lifepak.de/index.php?id=7 kann man sehen, was zu einer herzsicheren Umgebung sonst noch alles dazugehört. :-D


----------

